# In the market for a new pressure washer...



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi people,

I'm looking to get a new pressure washer. Just for domestic use, maximum washing 3 cars a week. Probably looking to spend £160-£180.

Could you let me know your recommendations?

Was looking at the Makita HW130 (PJS's offer) but there seem to be mixed reviews? Any personal experiences with it?

I already have a foam lance - if I get a new pressure washer, are the fitments easy to change or should I just buy a new lance too?

Many thanks in advance :thumb:
Rob


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

this pressure washer:

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/p...her-patio-cleaner/path/domestic-power-washers

with this foam lance (kew/alto fitting which you should be able to buy on its own):

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/foam-lance-various-fittings/prod_371.html

gives you this: (this PW is, imo great quality and has more than enough power for any job):thumb:


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

I have the Nilfisk E140 which seems pretty good and has better specs and build quality than the equivalent Karcher. Cleanstore do some good deals on them. No other experience but impressed so far and feels like it will last a while. Kew/Alto fitting for foam lance.

http://consumer.nilfisk.com/Product...llent/NilfiskE1402/E1401-9P/Introduction.aspx


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys - will have a look into those.

It seems people steer clear of Karcher a little - is this purely because other brands offer the same features for less or do they have reliability issues? They are so readily available and lots of places offer good deals/discounts on them - any models worth looking at there?


----------



## ZaffySRi (Apr 27, 2009)

Just purchased a Nilfisk C120 4-6 Xtra from Screwfix. Used the 5% discount code (Affiliate5%) plus went through QuidCo for additional 6% cashback - total price approx £105 (RRP £150)

Excellent bit of kit, easy to put together and feels quality. I think its popular on here due to metal induction motor which I dont think the Karchers have (at this price point anyway). Auto start/stop is excellent but when it is running its pretty quiet.

Its pretty damn heavy but does have wheels and a reasonable length hose (6m).

Hope to try out the detergent bottle attachment this week although judging by comments on here nothing like what a foam lance can do. May be good enopugh for what I want though.


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cheers ZaffySRi.

Think I'm gonna go for either the Nilfisk E140 (plenty of good reviews) or the Makita HW130 - currently swaying to the Nilfisk tho - especially as I already have that fitting for my foam lance!

I've seen it for £181.04 at World of Power:
http://www.worldofpower.co.uk/Clean...s/Electric-Pressure-Washers/sc1309/p8187.aspx

But I read a post saying they got a 5% discount code - can anyone give me the code?
Cheers


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, ended up going for the Nilfisk E140 - took delivery of the machine today. Nice looking bit of kit, reassuringly weighty and looks well put together - a lot better than my Homebase special anyway! Looking forward to using it at the weekend. Will give a quick review once I've used it. Thanks for your input and help guys.


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

Schnorbitz said:


> I have the Nilfisk E140 which seems pretty good and has better specs and build quality than the equivalent Karcher. Cleanstore do some good deals on them. No other experience but impressed so far and feels like it will last a while. Kew/Alto fitting for foam lance.
> 
> http://consumer.nilfisk.com/Product...llent/NilfiskE1402/E1401-9P/Introduction.aspx


I just got one of these from cleanstore, good service, good price and it turned up when they promised.:thumb: A nice machine too:detailer:


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, got to use my Nilfisk E140 today and must say - I was very impressed. Nice sturdy bit of kit. The 9m hose is great - certainly saves having to move the unit round to reach all sides of the car (which is handy cos it isn't the lightest of things!) The reel makes putting away a doddle, and compared to my old Homebase PW it is a lot quieter. 
Only niggly thing, and don't know if any of you have the same issue, is that there is a little leak which seems to come from the reel mount (next to where the hose connects to the machine, but not the connection itself) it seems to drip - can't contact Nilfisk til Monday but does this happen any of your machines?


----------



## Spy (Jun 2, 2009)

Read the posts with great interest. It appears the Nilfisk's are good value for money compared to the Karchers and hence popular.

Now that Halfords are doing half price on their own brand of washers - would that make the Halford ones a better buy than the Nilfisks ?

See Halfords one here Pressure Washers at Halfords

This HP2800 appears to be exceptional value at £150 (8m hose/125 bar/430l flow rate/2.8kW motor)

How would it compare to say the Nilfisk Alto C120.4-6 (6m hose/120 bar/440l flow rate/1.7kW motor) ?

Thanks for any advice :thumb: !


----------



## Spy (Jun 2, 2009)

I also came across this Karcher anniversary edition with lots of additional accessories - how would this rate/compare to the others ?

Karcher K3.65 Jubillee edition

Sorry for all the questions but I have never owned one before


----------



## FocusBoyo (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi,
TBH id go for the K2.54m its in tesco 1/2 price @ £80. http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.205-9151.aspx


----------



## Spy (Jun 2, 2009)

FocusBoyo said:


> Hi,
> TBH id go for the K2.54m its in tesco 1/2 price @ £80. http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.205-9151.aspx


Thaks for the link.

It appears to be less powerful than the other ones listed i.e. Nilfisk and Halfords HP2800 although cheaper.

How much difference does the power (motor size and bar pressure) make in real life ?

I would also like to use it for patio cleaning as well as on the car


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Spy,

Afraid I can't give you an educated answer RE difference in power in real life, although I believe it's the flow rate you should be looking for.

But I can point you in the direction of this offer! It is the same Nilfisk I went for but with a few extras (inc patio cleaner) that may sway your decision:
http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Productcustom.asp?ID=1003

or this one, model below but even more extras:
http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Productcustom.asp?ID=4512


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

i went for the Nilfisk C120 4-6 abotu 2 months go and it is an excellent machine, very quiet when running easy to set up and packs away very neatly, it also is built very well. i went for the nilfisk because we had a KEW before (Nilfisk took over KEW) and it lasted 10+ years :thumb:

Daniel


----------



## berger (Aug 13, 2008)

I got a C120 a few weeks back and have found it excellent, got it for a steal new.

Pressure washed the drive and couldnt believe the difference, used it on the car too, not got a foam lance yet though....

fiestadetailer : what foam did you use and what ratio wise for the above photo?


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

take ya pick buddy

http://www.offeroftheday.co.uk/sear...=50&h=0&cat=&order=percent+DESC;&brand=&shop=


----------



## Spy (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the link OFTD

It looks like the Nilfisk is the most popular with no love for the half price Halfords model !

Anyone think the Karchers are any good or steer clear at any price ?


----------

